# E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht



## schorle (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
da unser Boot nächstes Jahr unter anderem auch auf dem Edersee eingesetzt werden soll bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden E-Motor. Ein paar Eckdaten:
- Dreikieler Kajütboot
- angelfertig zum Betrieb mit E-Motor ca. 850kg schwer
Im "Normalbetrieb" haben wir einen 70PS AB drannhängen. Bei den E-Motoren fehlt die Erfahrung. Reicht ein Minn Kota Endura C2 50 aus um auch bei Gegenwind noch vernünftig voran zu kommen, oder muß da was ganz anderes her?


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

schwer zu sagen ob das überhaupt vernünftig klappt mit nem E-Motor bei deinem Boot |bigeyes
hatte mir an meins (5m ca 700Kg) nen 46lbs Motor gebaut ... war astrein wenn kein Wind war - aber mit Wind war das ja absolut nix #d
dachte ja auch ca 1500 kg Schubkraft müssten für mein 5m Boot mal locker langen .... aber bei Wind nix zu machen - bekam das Boot oft noch nicht mal in den Wind gedreht 
also wieder weg das teil und werd mir mal bei Gelegenheit nen kleinen Zusatz-AB holen


----------



## schorle (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Hallo Jörg,
habe mir sowas fast schon gedacht, gerade nachdem ich dein Video im Booteforum gefunden habe. Wenn das Boot nicht am Rhein und Nebengewässern zum Einsatz kommen würde könnte man ja über einen festen E-Antrieb nachdenken.


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

da gibts da natürlich viele andere E-Motoren - teilweise werden die auf dem AB-montiert - die sicherlich auch einiges besser sind
Torqeed zB - aber die Preise sind natürlich schon heftiger - ob soviel besser ?!


----------



## schorle (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Das ist es ja, klar gibt es "besseres" aber da wird dann ne ganz andere Preisklasse aufgerufen. Mit 12 Volt ist dann auch nix mehr, würde bedeuten das ganze Zubehör wie Batterien und Ladegerät müßte neu gekauft werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Hallo Schorle,
kannst du mal ein Bild des Bootes einstellen? Ich hatte auch mal eine und suche immer, wo das Teil wohl abgeblieben ist...
Petri


----------



## schorle (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Hi Dolfin,
hier mal ein Bild, aufgenommen beim Kauf.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Alles klar,
ist aber nicht meine alte "Dolfin". Das war ein "C" Modell. Also ein hoher Scheibenrahmen mit keinem Hardtop ( hatte ich gekürzt ). Viel Spaß damit!
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

schönes Boot ! 
darf man da auf dem See mit Verbrennungsmotor fahren ??
wie du schon sagst gehen die 12 V Motoren glaub ich bis ca 55 lbs - alles darüber dann 24 V
dann fängt es an mit den zusätzlichen Batterien usw
Ich wage mal zu behaupten das diese EMotoren nicht wirklich brauchbar sind für windanfällige Kajütboote 
wie gesagt ... klasse Sache wenn der Wind sich in Grenzen hält .
auf der anderen Seite kannst ja mal son "*Excursion*" ausser Bucht probieren - die Investition hält sich in Grenzen und wenn nicht dann halt wieder verkaufen.
Ich bin meinen für den gleichen Preis bei den ebay-Kleinanzeigen dann wieder los geworden ....


----------



## schorle (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schönes Boot !
> darf man da auf dem See mit Verbrennungsmotor fahren ??
> wie du schon sagst gehen die 12 V Motoren glaub ich bis ca 55 lbs - alles darüber dann 24 V
> dann fängt es an mit den zusätzlichen Batterien usw
> ...




Sehe das mittlerweile auch so das die 12 V Motoren wohl nicht reichen. Wie gesagt wenn das Boot nicht am Rhein, in Häfen und Altarmen eingesetzt werden würde könnte man ja über einen festverbauten E-Antrieb nachdenken wie er z.B. an Leihbooten am Edersee verbaut wird. Wir brauchen aber eben den Verbrenner, dieser darf aber auf den meißten Stauseen nicht verwendet werden  . Das heißt es muß für ein paar Einsätze im Jahr auf eben diesen Seen eine E-Motor her. Wenns das Sparschwein zuließe wäre das ja die Lösung http://www.aquawatt.at/elektro-aussenbordmotor-greenpower.php .


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

habe für den see nen rhino vx54 auf dem schlauchboot.
ohne gegenwind gehts sehr gut voran.aber wenn du gegen den wind,mit dem kajütboot fährst.......da kann der nachhauseweg dauern!unter 80lbs würde ich da nix nehmen!
oder du leihst dir dort ein boot.


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*



schorle schrieb:


> Wenns das Sparschwein zuließe wäre das ja die Lösung http://www.aquawatt.at/elektro-aussenbordmotor-greenpower.php .




scheint ja klasse zu gehen sowas .... *hier *was gesehen 
aber dafür kannst nen paar Gallonen Sprit verjuckeln bis sich die Mehrkosten für sowas rechnen befürchte ich .... |kopfkrat


----------



## schorle (24. November 2011)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

Da hast du wohl Recht. Na mal schaun, über den Winter bleibt ja genug Zeit eine passende Lösung zu finden.


----------



## schorle (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: E-Motor für Trident Pilot 520 gesucht*

So, gerade von der Probefahrt zurück. Nach einem sehr aufschlußreichen Gespräch mit Herrn Schlageter (nochmals vielen Dank dafür) haben wir einen Minn Kota EM 80 Flanschmotor angeschafft. Montiert wurde dieser Motor am Schaft eines uralten 2,5PS Verbrenners, also alles vom Verbrenner abgebaut bis auf den Schaft und die Spiegelhalterung. Warum wurde es ein solcher Motor, nun weil sich dieser mit der vorhandenen Lenkung vom Steuerstand aus fahren lässt. Die Testfahrt war sehr zufriedenstellend, die Kraft des Motors reicht gut aus. Bei "Halbgas" sind 3 Stunden Fahrt mit 5 Km/h möglich. Es waren 2 AGM Batterien mit 115 Ah im Einsatz.


----------

